# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  سؤال حول حديث الرجل ( الذي أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال له اعدل )

## دحية الكلبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بوركاته

أريد أن أسأل حول هذا الحديث " في الحقيقة " لاأذكر نصه لكنم في ما معناه أن رجلاً أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال له ( اعدل ) ......إلى أن قال عليه الصلاة والسلام فيما معناه ( يخرج من صلب هذا ) 

أولاً : هل الحديث صحيح ؟؟

ثانياً : من هو هذا الرجل وهل تثبت له الصحبة ؟؟

ثالثاً : من هم نسله الآن ؟؟ وهل يقصد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أولاده أم كلامه عليه الصلاة والسلام يحتمل معنى آخر ؟؟


ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ

وبارك الله فيكم أريد أن أسأل عن ( شجرة الدوم ) هل ورد في حقها حديث يبّن أنها شجرة نخيل دعا عليها النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام فحيلت بهذه الهيئة أم لا ؟؟؟
( أرجو أن يكون الجواب تفصيلي )

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

هذا هو نص الحديث الذى تبحث عنه :

قال أبا سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه بينما نحن عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يقسم قسما أتاه ذو الخويصرة وهو رجل من بني تميم فقال يا رسول الله اعدل فقال ويلك ومن يعدل إذا لم أعدل قد خبت وخسرت إن لم أكن أعدل فقال عمر يا رسول الله ائذن لي فيه فأضرب عنقه فقال دعه فإن له أصحابا يحقر أحدكم صلاته مع صلاتهم وصيامه مع صيامهم يقرءون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية ينظر إلى نصله فلا يوجد فيه شيء ثم ينظر إلى رصافه فما يوجد فيه شيء ثم ينظر إلى نضيه وهو قدحه فلا يوجد فيه شيء ثم ينظر إلى قذذه فلا يوجد فيه شيء قد سبق الفرث والدم آيتهم رجل أسود إحدى عضديه مثل ثدي المرأة أو مثل البضعة تدردر ويخرجون على حين فرقة من الناسقال أبو سعيد فأشهد أني سمعت هذا الحديث من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأشهد أن علي بن أبي طالب قاتلهم وأنا معه فأمر بذلك الرجل فالتمس فأتي به حتى نظرت إليه على نعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي نعته

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

جاء فى صحيح مسلم :

48 - باب ذكر الخوارج وصفاتهم.

2496 - حدثنا محمد بن رمح بن المهاجر أخبرنا الليث عن يحيى بن سعيد عن أبى الزبير عن جابر بن عبد الله قال أتى رجل رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بالجعرانة منصرفه من حنين وفى ثوب بلال فضة ورسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقبض منها يعطى الناس فقال يا محمد اعدل. قال « ويلك ومن يعدل إذا لم أكن أعدل لقد خبت وخسرت إن لم أكن أعدل ». فقال عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه دعنى يا رسول الله فأقتل هذا المنافق. فقال « معاذ الله أن يتحدث الناس أنى أقتل أصحابى إن هذا وأصحابه يقرءون القرآن لا يجاوز حناجرهم يمرقون منه كما يمرق السهم من الرمية »._ 
_
2497 - حدثنا محمد بن المثنى حدثنا عبد الوهاب الثقفى قال سمعت يحيى بن سعيد يقول أخبرنى أبو الزبير أنه سمع جابر بن عبد الله ح
2498 - وحدثنا أبو بكر بن أبى شيبة حدثنا زيد بن الحباب حدثنى قرة بن خالد حدثنى أبو الزبير عن جابر بن عبد الله أن النبى -صلى الله عليه وسلم- كان يقسم مغانم. وساق الحديث
 2499 - حدثنا هناد بن السرى حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن سعيد بن مسروق عن عبد الرحمن بن أبى نعم عن أبى سعيد الخدرى قال بعث على - رضى الله عنه - وهو باليمن بذهبة فى تربتها إلى رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فقسمها رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بين أربعة نفر الأقرع بن حابس الحنظلى وعيينة بن بدر الفزارى وعلقمة بن علاثة العامرى ثم أحد بنى كلاب وزيد الخير الطائى ثم أحد بنى نبهان - قال - فغضبت قريش فقالوا أتعطى صناديد نجد وتدعنا فقال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « إنى إنما فعلت ذلك لأتألفهم » فجاء رجل كث اللحية مشرف الوجنتين غائر العينين ناتئ الجبين محلوق الرأس فقال اتق الله يا محمد. - قال - فقال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « فمن يطع الله إن عصيته أيأمننى على أهل الأرض ولا تأمنونى » قال ثم أدبر الرجل فاستأذن رجل من القوم فى قتله - يرون أنه خالد بن الوليد - فقال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « إن من ضئضئ هذا قوما يقرءون القرآن لا يجاوز حناجرهم يقتلون أهل الإسلام ويدعون أهل الأوثان يمرقون من الإسلام كما يمرق السهم من الرمية لئن أدركتهم لأقتلنهم قتل عاد »_
_

----------


## أبو مسهر

نسله الآن الخوارج
و المقصود أتباعه

----------


## دحية الكلبي

السلام عليكم 

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً

ـــــــــــــــ  ـ

إذن فالحديث صحيح ...

طيب لم تجيبوا على بقيّة الأسئلة ومباحثها ؟!!

هل تثبت لهذا الرجل صحبة ...أقصد ( ذو الخويصرة ) وهل جميع النصوص تفيد بأنه هو الرجل المعني في ذلك ؟؟

وعلى ما أظن أن هناك نص يفيد قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخرج ( من صلب هذا ) ؟؟؟ هل المقصود أولاده ونسله أم من هم على شاكلته ..( أرجود أن تكون الإجابة مدعمة بأقوال أهل العلم ) !!!

ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ

بالنسبة لشجرة الدوم ماذا عنها ؟؟؟

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

----------


## دحية الكلبي

في حديث أبي سعيد الخدري - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قال : *بَعَثَ عَلِيٌّ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - وَهُوَ بِالْيَمَنِ بِذَهَبَةٍ فِي تُرْبَتِهَا إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَسَمَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بَيْنَ أَرْبَعَةِ نَفَرٍ : الأَقْرَعِ بْنِ حَابِسٍ الْحَنْظَلِيِّ، وَعُيَيْنَةَ بْنِ بَدْرٍ الْفَزَارِيِّ، وَعَلْقَمَةَ بْنِ عُلاثَةَ الْعَامِرِيِّ ثُمَّ أَحَدِ بَنِي كِلابٍ، وَزَيْدِ الْخَيْرِ الطَّائِيِّ ثُمَّ أَحَدِ بَنِي نَبْهَانَ، قَالَ : فَغَضِبَتْ قُرَيْشٌ قَالُوا : أَيْعُطِي صَنَادِيدَ نَجْدٍ وَيَدَعُنَا ؟ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - إِنِّي إِنَّمَا فَعَلْتُ ذَلِكَ لأَتَأَلَّفُهُم  ْ، فَجَاءَ رَجُلٌ كَثُّ اللِّحْيَةِ مُشْرِفُ الْوَجْنَتَيْنِ  ، غَائِرُ الْعَيْنَيْنِ، نَاتِئُ الْجَبِينِ، مَحْلُوقُ الرَّأْسِ فَقَالَ : اتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ، قَالَ : فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : فَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ إِنْ عَصَيْتُهُ ؟ أَيَأْمَنُنِي عَلَى أَهْلِ الأَرْضِ وَلا تَأْمَنُونِي ؟ ثُمَّ أَدْبَرَ الرَّجُلُ فَاسْتَأْذَنَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ فِي قَتْلِهِ " يَرْوُونَ أَنَّهُ خَالِدُ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ " فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " إِنَّ مِنْ ضِئْضِئِ هَذَا قَوْمًا يَقْرَؤُونَ الْقُرْآنَ لا يُجَاوِزُ حَنَاجِرَهُمْ، يَقْتُلُونَ أَهْلَ الإِسْلامِ وَيَدَعُونَ أَهْلَ الأَوْثَانِ، يَمْرُقُونَ مِنَ الإِسْلامِ كَمَا يَمْرُقُ السَّهْمُ مِنَ الرَّمِيَّةِ، لَئِنْ أَدْرَكْتُهُمْ لأَقْتُلَنَّهُم  ْ قَتْلَ عَادٍ** "[6]* 
*وقد جاء التصريح في بعض روايات الصحيحين بأن المعترض في هذه الحادثة هو عبد الله بن ذي الخويصرة التميمي[7]* 
*ومعنى : ضئضئ أي أصل الشيء وجنسه، قال النووي : " هو بضادين معجمتين مكسورتين وآخره مهموز وهو أصل الشيء "[8]*
*وقال المبرد : " قوله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - من ضئضئ هذا أي من جنس هذا " ،[9] فقد أخبر النبي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أنه سيخرج أقوام على شاكلة هذا الرجل وجنسه وصفته. .. وليس معناه أنه سيكون من ذريته، يقول الحافظ ابن كثير رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ : " وليس المراد به أنه يخرج من صلبه ونسله، لأن الخوارج الذين ذكرنا لم يكونوا من سلالة هذا، بل ولا أعلم أحدًا منهم من نسله، وإنما المراد ( من ضئضئ هذا ) أي من شكله وعلى صفته فعلا وقولا والله أعلم "[10]*

*ـــــــــــــــ  ـ*
*[6]  مسلم كتاب الزكاة (1064).
[7]  رواه البخاري ، في كتاب استتابة المرتدين والمعاندين وقتالهم باب من ترك قتال الخوارج للتأليف ولئلا ينفر الناس عنه حديث رقم 6933 ، ومسلم في صحيحه كتاب الزكاة حديث رقم 1065 مكرر
[8]  شرح صحيح مسلم ؛ ( 7 / 132 )
[9] الكامل للمبرد ( 3 / 920 ) 
[10]  البداية والنهاية ( 10 / 618 )
*

----------


## أبو مسهر

بسم الله
و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله
هذه ترجمة ذو الخويصرة من الأعلام
ذو الخويصرة
(000 - 37 هـ = 000 - 657 م)
حرقوص بن زهير بن السعدي ، الملقب بذي الخويصرة : صحابي، من بني تميم. خاصم الزبير فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم باستيفاء حقه منه. وأمره عمر بن الخطاب بقتال (الهرمزان) فاستولى على سوق الاهواز ونزل بها. ثم شهد صفين مع علي. وبعد الحكمين صار من أشد الخوارج على علي، فقتل فيمن قتل بالنهروان. وفي سيرته اضطراب. وإياه عنى أحد شعراء الخوارج، بقوله من أبيات رواها المبرد:
وأسأل الله بيع النفس محتسبا ... حتى ألاقي في الفردوس حرقوصا .

----------


## أبو مسهر

ذكر أصحاب التفاسير أن "أصحاب الأيكة" كانت أيكتهم من شجر الدوم
و لست أجد ذكرا لشجر الدوم غير هذا

----------

